# brass flat bar



## SteveF (24 Mar 2014)

thought this may get more response than buying advice

does anyone know where i can order 2 lengths of above?

3\8" x 1\8" x 6'

please

Steve


----------



## wizard (24 Mar 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRASS-FLA...plies_ET&var=530134003134&hash=item35c52738dc


----------



## Spindle (24 Mar 2014)

Hi

Does it have to be in two six foot lengths? this will restrict where you can get it from. I imagine suppliers will be nervous about putting something this fragile in the post. Best option is to search out a supplier in your area and purchase face to face.

Regards Mick


----------



## SteveF (24 Mar 2014)

the length was the issue tbh

i can find plenty at 12" long

it is for a crazy idea...which i prefer not to rethink on

Steve


----------



## Spindle (24 Mar 2014)

You could try these guys to see if they will split and deliver

http://www.smithmetal.com/products/catalogue.asp

Regards Mick


----------



## marcros (24 Mar 2014)

Would it roll up loosely for shipping? 

I have used this chap in the past but only for bits and pieces of brass and aluminium. 

http://www.plhillsales.com/product.asp?Type=251 

If he has it but won't ship it, I am not a million miles away and may be able to help.


----------



## SteveF (24 Mar 2014)

i will post my idea in general woodworking and see if someone has another idea

if not i may travel to get what i want
i get these ideas in my head and don't think of the practicals  
only trouble with different forums when wood and metal meet
not sure i want the bar "rolled up" for my project

Steve


----------



## marcros (24 Mar 2014)

The other idea is to get a piece or two of timber at 6' and sandwich the bar between it. That shouldn't be delicate to transport.


----------



## Boatfixer (24 Mar 2014)

Metals4u.co.UK have 1/2" by 1/8" available. They have always been a reliable supplier for me.


----------



## MMUK (24 Mar 2014)

Does it have to be brass?


----------



## SteveF (25 Mar 2014)

got to be brass as part of design

and i cant calculate  

only needs to be 5'

Steve


----------



## SteveF (26 Mar 2014)

now sourced thankyou all

Steve


----------



## katellwood (30 Mar 2014)

Steve

For future reference and where you live try these

http://www.maidstone-engineering.com/materials

They specialise in high quality model making (steam engines etc), I have always found them extremely helpful


----------



## SteveF (30 Mar 2014)

katellwood":bh0f7wpl said:


> Steve
> 
> For future reference and where you live try these
> 
> ...



u found my source  

Steve


----------

